# Der "heilige Gral" der perfekten Teichpumpe 15.000 - 20.000 l



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Vorab, hier geht es ausschließlich um gepumpte Systeme und die bemitleidenswerten Teichbesitzer ohne Bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftsysteme. Da die meisten Posts hier leider schon etwas veraltet, oder sehr speziell sind, mache ich mal einen neuen.

Ausgangsposition bei mir ist ein gepumpter Biotec Screenmatic 140.000 an einem 23.000l Teich. Derzeitige Leitung 6 m, 63/55 mm PVC Flexrohr, auf ca 60-70 cm Filterhöhe. Im Moment mit einer Aquaforte O-Plus 15000, die gelitert aber nur ca. 8.000-9.000 l aus dem Filter bringt und ein Verlust von 45% ist einfach zu hoch. Die technische Optimierung ist weitgehend abgeschlossen, deshalb soll eine neue Pumpe angeschafft werden, die effizienter arbeitet. Mein Ziel wäre max. 13-15.000 l im Filter, regelbar, so kann man nach Bedarf die Leistung anpassen. Mehr würde meiner Meinung nach den Filter überfordern und ich komme in der Spitze auf gute 1,5-2 h Umlauf.

Die günstigste regelbare Pumpe wäre wohl die Aquaforte O-Plus Vario 20000 (ca. 180€), aber nach den schlechten Werten meiner AF 15000 möchte ich nicht einfach nur von 130W auf 187W gehen, um etwas mehr Leistung zu erhalten. Die Oase Pumpen liegen zwar deutlich höher im Preis, aber die angegebenen Leistungen sind kaum besser als bei Aquaforte. Hier stellt sich die Frage, ob eine Oase weniger Verlust hat als 45%, aber da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte.

Die einzige Oase Pumpe mit deutlich geringerem Stromverbrauch ist die Oase Aqua Max Gravity 15000, aber die 1,8 m Wassersäule wird bei meinem 70 cm Höhe wohl nur einen Bruchteil der 15.000 l Fördern. Ansonsten wären die 85W bei 15.000 l optimal.

Im Bereich der trocken oder im Schacht aufgestellten Pumpen gibt es schon ganz andere Werte. Die Blue Eco 240 ist offensichtlich eine oder die sparsamste Pumpe, aber auch wenn sie grundsätzlich naß aufgestellt werden kann, ist sie wohl für den Einsatz im Teich nicht geeignet. Leider konnte ich dazu auch keine Erfahrungsberichte finden. Gleiches gilt für die meisten anderen Pumpen dieser Art.

Alle anderen Teich-Pumpen und deren Herstellerangaben sind sehr ähnlich, keiner sticht wirklich heraus. Die Frage ist also wohl, wie liegt das Verhältnis der Herstellerangaben zur Realität?

Falls hier im Forum dazu Meinungen/Erfahrungen bestehen, würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen! Gruß Hans


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Wie wäre es den mit einer Rohrpumpe , da gibt es Verschiedenen Modell die auch regelbar sind .
Von dem 110 Ausgang kannste ja ein Y- Stück nehmen und dann wieder auf deine beiden Schläuche fahren .
Weiß nun halt nicht wie weit die Förderleistung dann in die Knie geht . Bei einer 26 000 Pumpe mit 130 Watt biste da immer noch gut im Rennen ...


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie wäre es den mit einer Rohrpumpe , da gibt es Verschiedenen Modell die auch regelbar sind .
> Von dem 110 Ausgang kannste ja ein Y- Stück nehmen und dann wieder auf deine beiden Schläuche fahren .
> Weiß nun halt nicht wie weit die Förderleistung dann in die Knie geht . Bei einer 26 000 Pumpe mit 130 Watt biste da immer noch gut im Rennen ...



Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht! Fördern die Rohrpumpen auch größere Sedimente im Rahmen von 8-10 mm? Wäre grundsätzlich gut machbar, da mein Flexschlauch mit Pumpe quasi gerade in den Teich führt. Rohrpumpe müßte vielleicht 2 Bögen haben zum Filter. Ist nur die Frage wie die Rohrpumpe mit der Reduzierung vor dem Bitron auf 2" umgeht, der dann in zwei 1 1/2" Eingänge am Biotec führt.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans,
Du hast es meiner Meinung nach schon richtig erkannt, dass die "üblichen" Teichpumpen mit einem ähnlichen Leistungsverlust an Deiner Anlage kämpfen werden. 6 m 55er Leitung verursachen bei 12 m³/h einen Druckverlust von ca. 2m. Da die "üblichen" Pumpen Förderhöhen von 1,25m - gut 4 m haben, müsstest Du bei so einem Pumpentyp eine Pumpe>20m³/h betreiben.
Aus dem Druckverlust kannst Du die zusätzliche elektrische Leistung abschätzen. Das sind je m³/h und 1m Druckverlust bzw. Förderhöhe knapp 3W, bei 12 m³/h bist Du mit Deinem System bei ~80W.
Dass es Pumpen für den Teichbereich mit verschiedenen Förderhöhen gibt, kann man z. B. bei Naturagart sehen, bei "freier" Suche im Inet ists manchmal schwierig. In diesem Fall verbrauchen diese Pumpen von vornherein etwas mehr Leistung wegen der geänderten Konstruktion, hast Du andererseits einen kleineren Leistungsabfall in Deinem System. Sie sind besser an Deine derzeitige Situation angepaßt, Du wirst dennoch keine großen Unterschiede im Verbrauch feststellen.
Ich würde Dir eine geänderte Zuleitung empfehlen, selbst ein 75er, 90er oder 100er Rohr auf der halben Länge hilft bereits. Dann brauchst Du nicht über eine größere Pumpe nachdenken.


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Ergänzend habe ich die Messner eco X2 Plus 15000 gefunden. 105W, eine Höhe von 3,20 m und laut Kennlinie ca. 11.000 l in 70-80 cm.


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir eine geänderte Zuleitung empfehlen, selbst ein 75er, 90er oder 100er Rohr auf der halben Länge hilft bereits. Dann brauchst Du nicht über eine größere Pumpe nachdenken.



Danke Rolf! MIttlerweile führt das Flexrohr quasi gerade vom Filter in den Teich und an der tiefsten Stelle und aufgrund der Trichterform fast ohne Biegung. Eine größere Rohrleitung wäre also kein Problem (mit 1-2 Bögen), aber am Ende führt sie in den 2" Eingang am Bitron und von da in die zwei 1 1/2" von Biotec. Wenn diese Reduzierung den Druck/ Durchlauf von der größeren Leitung nicht wieder zerstört, wäre das natürlich eine gute Lösung. Allerdings würde ich zur Sicherheit am besten eine geklebte Leitung verwenden wollen. Eignet sich dafür PVC,-U Rohr?


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe das Problem mittels eines LH , vor dem ersten Filter gelöst.
  
Somit schlage ich gleich drei __ Fliegen mit einer klappe.
Durch die Einspeisung von Luft greife ich der Pumpe ordentlich unter die Arme.
Gleichzeitig speise ich Sauerstoff reiches Wasser in die Filter, das kommt wiederum den Bakterien zu gute.
Und drittens funktioniert es auch als Abschäumer.

Wieder ein anderes System das man sich zur nutze machen kann um den Leistungsabfall der Pumpe zu überbrücken.


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Ö





samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem mittels eines LH , vor dem ersten Filter gelöst.
> Anhang anzeigen 203360
> Somit schlage ich gleich drei __ Fliegen mit einer klappe.
> Durch die Einspeisung von Luft greife ich der Pumpe ordentlich unter die Arme.
> ...



Super Ron, das ist ja mal eine echt geniale Idee! Ich kann die Verrohung nicht 100% erkennen, aber geht das Wasser der Pumpe auf dem Boden in den Luftheber und dann in den TF? Ich sehe links noch einen zweiten Schlauch?

Die Frage ist aber ob das auch genauso bei der Höhe vom Biotec/ Bitron Eingang von ca 45 cm und dem kleinen 2“ Eingang funktioniert? Nicht das die Pumpe gleich alles aus dem LH oben rausschmeißt. So könnte ich dann ja auf z. B. eine Schwerkraftpumpe wechseln. Deinen Bilder nach zu urteilen würde meine bestehende 55 mm Leitung sogar reichen, bis zum LH, oder nach Rolfs Vorschlag gleich auf einen größeren Durchmesser gehen. Da hätte ich gerade einen Bogen am Teichrand und ansonsten alles gerade zum LH. Das müsste doch eigentlich jeder mit einem gepumpten System machen.

Da ich mich mit LH noch nicht beschäftigt habe, wie sollte die Dimension und Luftzufuhr sein und hast Du einen DIY LH oder fertigen benutzt. Zur Zeit liegen meine 10 Luftsteine von der Aquaforte V60 in der Zeolith Kammer, reicht die V60 oder nur ein Teil davon?

likelike


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans,


teichern schrieb:


> Wenn diese Reduzierung den Druck/ Durchlauf von der größeren Leitung nicht wieder zerstört, wäre das natürlich eine gute Lösung


,
davor brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben. Ein kurzes, engeres Stück ist kein Problem (wenn wir bei den 55 mm bleiben, und dem kurzen Stück am Bitron und dem Biotec-Einlauf). 
Mit verklebtem PVC-Rohr bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Du auch mit HT oder KG-Rohr klarkommen kannst. Zumindest dort, wo ich eine größere Wassersäule darauf stehen habe, würde ich die Verbindungen (Schelle) sichern, oder diese so aufbauen, dass sie sich nicht auseinanderschieben können.


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> ,
> davor brauchst Du keine Angst zu haben. Ein kurzes, engeres Stück ist kein Problem (wenn wir bei den 55 mm bleiben, und dem kurzen Stück am Bitron und dem Biotec-Einlauf).
> Mit verklebtem PVC-Rohr bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Du auch mit HT oder KG-Rohr klarkommen kannst. Zumindest dort, wo ich eine größere Wassersäule darauf stehen habe, würde ich die Verbindungen (Schelle) sichern, oder diese so aufbauen, dass sie sich nicht auseinanderschieben können.



Ich nehme an, man kann Deinen Vorschlag mit großem Durchmesser auch mit dem Luftheber verbinden, vorausgesetzt Pumpe, Leitung und Luftheber sind aufeinander abgestimmt? 

Nach dem Trauma mit der abgesprungenen Schlauchschelle am Spiralschlauch, möchte ich nur sicher gehen. Es sind ja nur ca. 6 m vom Teichgrund zum Filter und das PVC Rohr ist auch noch farblich weniger auffällig, da muß man ja kaum noch tarnen. Vielleicht auch nicht auf max DN110 sondern erstmal 75 oder 90.  Am Teichrand könnte ich eine Flexmuffe setzen um leicht an die Pumpe zu kommen. Stellt sich nur die Frage welchen Durchmesser Rohr und welche Pumpe ich dann tatsächlich einsetzen sollte. Wird auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Vorhaben. Ist das PVC Rohr eigentlich für solche Außenleitungen geeignet und haltbar? Wir haben hier im Ruhrgebiet ja keine mega Winter, aber der Teich friert schon manchmal zu.

Erstmal könnte ich ja alles so lassen und nur einen passenden Luftheber vor dem Biotec installieren. Vorausgesetzt ich finde einen passenden.


----------



## SteffenFr (8. Okt. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> Du hast es meiner Meinung nach schon richtig erkannt, dass die "üblichen" Teichpumpen mit einem ähnlichen Leistungsverlust an Deiner Anlage kämpfen werden. 6 m 55er Leitung verursachen bei 12 m³/h einen Druckverlust von ca. 2m.  [...]



Täusche ich mich, oder sind das eher 0,2 mWS?


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Okt. 2018)

Gepumpte Systeme sind immer Effiziensvernichter und störanfällig.
Dreck geht durch die Pumpe, wird geschreddert oder beschädigt/ blockiert die Pumpe....höherer Verschleiß..Abrasion...Laufrad...Lager...
Sehr effiziente Motorpumpen in Naßläuferbauweise haben sehr enge Spaltmaße zwischen Rotor/ Stator...und dadurch ein höheres Verschleißrisiko dort...

Du kannst hier und in weiteren Tröts nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau suchen- diese gibt es nicht.

Je mehr die Pumpe vom Laufrad etc. auf "Druck" / Förderhöhe ausgelegt ist, desto ineffizienter ist diese.
Genauso bei Pumpen mit "mehr Schmutztoleranz".

Sparsame Motorpumpen mit sehr geringer Förderhöhe wie Rohrpumpen etc....werden bei Eurem Teich nicht funktionieren...ebenso wird ggf. die Messner 15000 Eco Tec 2 plus mit 3m Förderhöhe auf Grund der hydr. Widerstände der Leitungen und des gepumpten Filters an Hand ihrer Kennlinie einbrechen.....

*Und ich kann Euch nochmals empfehlen- zu probieren was Eure jetzige 15000 Pumpe "wirklich" an z.B. einem 1m langen Schlauch fördert....
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein- ihr wisst doch wie das geht....*

Zwei Messungen- Pumpe in den Teich und Mörtelkübel schräg halten und "annähernd" bei Förderhöhe "Null" die Kiste voll machen und die zweite Messung bei "Förderhöhe = Einlauf Eures Filters".

Den Auslauf des Filters = reelle Förderleistung mit den jetzigen Schläuchen habt ihr ja schon getestet und könnt vergleichen, ob es an den Schlauchdurchmessern liegt und ob man dort noch etwas ändern kann.....(wovon ich ausgehe)

oder ob die 15000er Pumpe gar nicht soviel fördert, wie auf der Verpackung draufsteht......was z.B. bei Aquaforte ja schoneinmal vorkam...oder die Pumpe mal einer Wartung bedarf (Laufrad OK???, zerlegen, entkalken, reinigen !!!!!)


----------



## LotP (8. Okt. 2018)

Einige haben es schon anklingen lassen.
8-9000l mit einer 15000er auf 0,7m bewegt sich vollkommen im normal.
Kleine Unterschiede zw. Herstellern gibt es natürlich schon - diese sind aber nicht zu extrem.

z.b. Ich habe eine Oase (Eco Twin 20000) und eine Osaga (Grüne Minna 19000)
Die Osaga kostet nur ein Drittel der Oase braucht aber etwas mehr Strom für die gleiche Födermenge.
Ich lasse die Oase ganzjährig laufen (da auch vermeintlich die zuverlässigere). Die Osaga von ca. Mitte April bis Ende Oktober.

Es ist also immer eine Frage nach dem richtigen Kompromis. Hier: Eine teuere, aber minimal effizientere und zuverlässigere Pumpe als Grundsystem. Und eine billigere zur Unterstützung. (Hier würden sich die Mehrkosten durch eine 2. Oase erst nach 5-6 Jahren rechnen - letztlich weiß man aber nie wie lange die Pumpen jeweils halten.)

Absolut ist im Teich gar nichts


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Steffen,


SteffenFr schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder sind das eher 0,2 mWS?


da hast Du recht, und ich war eine Zehnerpotenz daneben . Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht nachprüft  (mir kam der Querschnitt bei der Gesamtlänge recht knapp vor). Ich danke Dir für die Meldung. 20 cm sind schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer ... .


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans!
Ja der Schlauch liegt auf der Erde läuft dann via 75 ger Eingang in ein 110 ner Steigrohr.

In meinem alten System habe ich das 110 ner auf 75 ger aus Platz Gründen wieder verjüngen müssen, ging auch.
Der LH ist sehr einfach gestrickt, es liegt ein zylindrischer Sprudler unten im Steigrohr.

Der zweite Schlauch gehört zur zweiten Pumpe im Teich und ist zur Zeit nicht aktiv.

Bei mir ist eine Hailea V 60 am Start mit 9mm Schlauch bzw zwei.

Ob es bei dir funktioniert wegen der kleineren Einläufe am Filter kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ob es bei dir funktioniert wegen der kleineren Einläufe am Filter kann ich nicht sagen.



Danke erstmal! Die einzigen Bedenken hätte ich bzgl. Rückstau wegen des kleinen Eingangs, allerdings gibt Oase ja 17.500 l an. Möglicherweise könnte man den Luftheber etwas länger rausstehen lassen, oberhalb vom Biotec Eingang.

Ich wollte eigentlich einen Luftheber für den flachen Bereich kaufen, um Strömung zu erzeugen. Den könnte ich zuerst testweise mit der Pumpe und dem Biotec verbinden. Wäre einen Versuch wert. Ich hoffe die kleinen Querschnitte machen das ganze nicht kaputt.


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch! Ich habe einige Luftheber fetig zum Kauf gefunden, aber alle arbeiten nach dem Prinzip mit einströmendem Wasser von unten, mit Löchern, komplett offen, etc.

Allerdings habe ich diese Videos gefunden:





_View: https://youtu.be/yiGhrDG_R_U_






_View: https://youtu.be/SZGaYHJSVLM_


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2018)

Es gibt auch andere Bauweisen von Lufthebern, wo dass Wasser nicht von unten kommt. Siehe dazu den Aufbau eines Lufthebers ohne Schacht, mit Bodendruckdose - wo das Wasser seitlich zugeführt werden kann und auch mit Membrantellern.

Das Prinzip was Ron nutzt, wäre die Variante eines Lufthebers ohne Schacht, wo er ganz simpel nur einen Lüfterstein in das Rohr hängt.

In diesem Forum ist das Thema Luftheber sehr ausführlich diskutiert worden und im Unterbereich "Lufthebertechnik" findest Du sicherlich auch Infos zu den Aufbauten. Du kannst Dich auch gerne per PN bei mir melden - siehe Signatur.


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> In diesem Forum ist das Thema Luftheber sehr ausführlich diskutiert worden und im Unterbereich "Lufthebertechnik" findest Du sicherlich auch Infos zu den Aufbauten.



Ein Fall von Forumsblindheit! Danke für den Tip Zacky! Ich fand die Bauanleitung von den Belgiern sehr gut, insbesondere weil allles fest verklebt ist und dann könnte man es so wie im Beitrag Luftheber ohne Schacht machen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/ nur das anstelle des TF Wassers eben die Pumpe vom Teich angeschlossen wird. Das sollte sich eigentlich aus PVC U Rohr und einigen Bögen recht leicht machen lassen.

Nervös macht mich nur die Förderhöhe der Pumpe. Da der LH oben offen sein muß und nur ein 2“ Eingang in den Filter vorhanden ist, könnte doch Wasser oben austreten. Ich möchte ja keinen 2-3 m hohen LH Schornstein im Garten haben. Oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2018)

Die Luftheber fördern nicht so hoch, dass Du einen hohen "Schornstein" brauchst. So wie ich Ron verstanden habe, sorgt er mit dem Luftheber nur für eine leichte Unterstützung beim Aufsteigen des Wasser. Ich würde es einfach probieren, wobei ich wohl tendenziell statt des seitlichen Zulaufes wie bei Ron, doch eher von unten das Wasser hineinpumpen und eine sog. Tschechendose bauen. Aber da kann man ja beide Versionen bauen und ausprobieren.


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> doch eher von unten das Wasser hineinpumpen und eine sog. Tschechendose bauen



Das würde sicher mehr Sinn machen, aber ich habe nur ca. 50 cm Höhe bis zum Biotec Eingang. Mit dem Biegeradius vom Flexschlauch bin ich dann schon fast am Eingang. Deshhalb müßte die Pumpe wohl seitlich angeschlossen werden. Mit einem 2" Eingang für die Kupplung der Pumpe und einem 2" Ausgang für den Filter wäre das pefekt. Falls es nicht funktioniert, kann ich den Luftheber einfach als Strömungspumpe für den Flachbereich nutzen.

Habe da einen coolen Shop mit Teschechendosen gefunden! Vielleicht kann der mir ja einen passend bauen?


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2018)

Da kann man bestimmt was konstruieren. Wenn Du mit dem Schlauch bis an den Luftheber gehst, gäbe es - gerade so spontan überlegt - zwei Möglichkeiten: wie bereits bekannt, über einen 90° Abzweig wo das Wasser zuläuft (also wie bei Ron) oder ähnlich, aber mit 45° Abzweig und zweiten 45° Winkel/Bogen um wieder horizontal für den Schlauch zu kommen oder doch Tschechendose mit 90° Bogen/Winkel unten dran, so dass wieder horizontal der Schlauch angeschlossen werden kann.

 irgendwas geht bestimmt


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2018)

Liter doch ersteinmal die alte 15000er Pumpe aus......
und ggf. die kleinere 10000 als Vergleich...

Pumpe raus, mit Essig über Nacht füllen, Aufmachen und reinigen...Kontrolle des Pumpeninneren...

Aber Du kannst natürlich auch erst ein paar neue Pumpen kaufen und noch einen 50cm LH in Reihe schalten...
Wobei da auch wieder interessant wird, wenn man am Ausgang des Filters misst, welchen Effekt vom Fördervolumen das hat....


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Liter doch ersteinmal die alte 15000er Pumpe aus......



Mache ich heute, da der Pegelschalter heute kommt. Vorher wollte ich keine Anschlüsse mehr an- und abbauen, wegen des Pump-Unfall-Traumas! Allerdings hatte ich die 10.000 ja bereits dran, mit sichtbar weniger Durchfluss. Und gemäß Säps Aussage sowie meinem Test (15000er Filter Zulauf und 10000er am Schmutzablauf) schätze ich das der Durchfluss einfach im normalen Bereich liegt. Reinigen ka

Aber trotzdem mache ich heute mit größerem Kübel nochmal an allen Ausgängen einen genauen Test. Dann hat man zumindest einen Vergleich.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wobei da auch wieder interessant wird, wenn man am Ausgang des Filters misst, welchen Effekt vom Fördervolumen das hat....



Das macht ja in jedem Fall Sinn, ob neue oder alte Pumpe und es interessiert mich brennend.


----------



## DbSam (9. Okt. 2018)

Die endgültige Aussage kommt doch erst dann, wenn Du das dünne Zwischenstück entfernt und ersetzt hast und nicht nur durch einen einzigen 1 1/2 '' Eingang in die Kiste pumpst ...
Vorher ist das doch alles nur Augenwischerei und nicht belastbar.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2018)

Wenn man weiß, was die Pumpe ohne Engstellen und ohne langen Leitungen bei Förderhöhe = Null und bei der Förderhöhe=Einlaufhöhe Filter reell leistet kann man hinterher mit den dünnen Schläuchen, Engstellen,  UVC.....
erst vergleichen und dann entscheiden,

wo ggf. man etwas verbessern kann.

Wir können hier doch gar nicht abschätzen, wo was die Fördermenge so reduziert.

Wenn schon z.B. die Pumpe verkalkt ist oder das Laufrad beschädigt..oder die Fördermengenangaben des PumpenHerstellers nicht stimmen...
dann kann man hinterher auch ein 1m Rohrdurchmesser verlegen...

Wenn nur durch die Schläuche und weitere Engstellen etc. 3-4m³-6 / h von 15 flöten gehen....kann man da etwas ändern.
Da haben wir doch hier im Forum immer ein paar gute Ideen....


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

Also mein persönlicher Zeitmanager hat nochmal gemessen:

15.000er Pumpe am Auslauf  Biotec (6 m x 55 mm Flexschlauch, mit 2 Kupplungen Pumpe/ Filter, direkt an einem 1 1/2" Anschluss vom Biotec) = 8.000 l/h

Gleiche Situation nur Schlauch direkt in die Mörteltonne (etwa gleiche Höhe wie Biotec Eingang) = 11.500 l/h

Direkt am Teichrand nur Schlauch (logistisch nicht anders möglich ca. 15 cm Höhe) = 13.000 l/h

Gleich messe ich die 10.000er zum Vergleich.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2018)

Sehr schön!

Wie lang war der Schlauch von Pumpe bis Mörteltonne bei den Messungen "Höhe Eingang Filter"  und am Teichrand mit 15cm Förderhöhe?


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Wie lang war der Schlauch von Pumpe bis Kiste bei den Messungen "Höhe Eingang Filter"  und am Teichrand mit 15cm Förderhöhe?



Habe nochmal gemessen 5 m! Nur am Filter war die Kupplung dran, bei den anderen beiden Messungen ohne. Abgesehen von der an der Pumpe! Ausgang Pumpe 2", BD Fast Kupplung 47,5 mm innen, Flexschlauch 55 mm innen.

Ich habe nochmal geschaut! Bei der ersten Literung mit Y Stück am Biotec (also beide 1 1/2" Eingänge genutzt), lag der Durchsatz Auslauf Filter bei 8.500-9.000 l/h (zu jetzt 8.000), da war aber noch die 1 1/2" UVC dazwischen. Könnte aber auch ungenauer sein, da wir dort mit 20l gemessen haben, jetzt mit 65 l.

Also klar ist wir werden einen Bitron 72/110 oder ECO 120 anschaffen (fargt sich nur ob noch vor dem Winter?), dann hätten wir zumindest schonmal einen 50 mm Eingang der auf beide 1 1/2" Biotec Eingänge verteilt. Wie man mit der Zuleitung jetzt umgeht.............?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Habe nochmal gemessen 5 m!



Damit kann ja jetzt keiner wissen, wieviel die Pumpe z.B. mit einem sehr kurzem Stück Schlauch (kürzer 1m ) fördert und um wieviel der 5 oder 6m lange Flexschlauch / hydr. Wid. die Pumpleistung reduziert.

Aber wenn die 15000er Pumpe am 5m langen Schlauch am Teichrand 13000 l/ h förderte...
verlierst Du durch den Schlauch und 15cm Förderhöhe 2m³/h.

Durch einen dickeren Schlauch kannst Du also fast...maximal 2m³/h mehr rausholen bei dieser Pumpe.
-----

Forderhöhe gleich Biotec- 70cm? also ca. 55cm mehr als im vorherigen Test....kommen 11,5m³/h verlierst Du nochmal 1,5m³/h....nur wegen dem gepumpten Filter.
geht doch und lässt sich ja nicht ändern.

--------
Da verlierst Du ja mehr am "Eingang" des Biotec- wenn die Messungen am Auslauf so stimmen und nur noch 8m³/h rauskommen.
Verlust von 3,5m³/h.....
Ist ja auch wieder gut konstruiert so ein Eingang....als Pumpenflowbremse und Energievernichter.


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

Hat mich auch schockiert!

Die Frage ist wie dick muss der Schlauch sein, kann man das ohne großen Aufwand umsetzen. Der Flexschlauch mit den Kupplungen war natürlich eine bequeme Lösung.

————-

Ja, der Verlust bleibt. Selbst wenn ich wollte ist ein Umbau einfach nicht machbar, das würde in einem kompletten Neubau enden. Möglicherweise kann der LH etwas helfen.

————-

Ja, wirklich frustrierend! Selbst wenn ich auf den Bitron mit 50 mm Eingang und Nutzung der zwei 1 1/2“ Einläufe am Biotec wechseln würde, kann man sicher noch einen Verlust erwarten. Erstaunlich was da konstruiert wurde.

Wenn ich natürlich mit einem großen Druchmesser sowohl den Schlauchverlust sowie den Höhenverlust etwas kompensieren kann..........!

Danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

Mir sind noch einige Dinge im Zusammenhang mit Schlauchquerschnitten aufgefallen und allen Videos und Dokumentationen, mit den etwas größeren Anlagen, werden aber auch wirklich ausnahmslos 50 mm Schläuche verwendet. Selbst das gesamte Oase TF Programm ist auf 50 mm ausgelegt. Einzig Genesis bietet die gepumpten Systeme mit einem DN63 Eingang an. Für einen Hersteller der Pumpen bis 44.000 l baut erstaunlich!

Natürlich kann ich meinen Zulauf auf 90 oder sogar 110 in PVC, HT, KG umbauen, aber am Ende muß ich ohnehin vom 2“ Ausgang der Pumpe irgendwie in den 2" Eingang am Biotec/ Bitron. Wäre es da nicht vernünftig das ganze mit einem hochwertigen 60 mm Druckschlauch wie diesen von PVC-Welt (wahlweise in schwarz / grün) * defekter Link entfernt * zu machen? Dafür konnte ich schon kaum passende Schlauchtüllen finden, aber so kann man die Leitung wenigstens per Tülle leicht und sicher verbinden. Der 60 mm hätte wenigstens 5 mm mehr Querschnitt als mein Flexschlauch mit 55 mm innen und die Schlauchtüllen sollten doch auch innen mehr Querschnitt haben als die BD Fast Kupplungen mit 47,5 mm.

PVC-Welt bietet den o.g. Schlauch natürlich auch noch in 76, 90 und 102 mm an (aber keine passenden Schlauchtüllen) und ich konnte noch nichtmal eine 76 mm Kunststoff Schlauchtülle finden, ansonsten wäre 76 mm ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2018)

Du kannst doch mit einem etwas größerem Schlauch maximal 2m³/ h mehr Pumpleistung herausholen.

*Vorrausgesetzt die Pumpe bringt mit einem ganz kurzem Schlauch 15m³/h* (diesen Test hast Du ja nicht gemacht)
und laut dem Test von Dir mit 5m Schlauch "nur 13m³/h".

Wenn Deine Pumpe ohne langen Schlauch auch nur 13,5m³/h fördert....könnte man sich ggf. den dickeren Schlauch sparen....das ist aber wieder konjunktiv/spekulativ.....weil ja die Fördermenge der Pumpe selber/ alleine nicht bekannt ist.

Reell ist Dein Schlauch ja dann 6m (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe) und dazu die UV irgendwo drin)
Zu der UV hab ich auch eine Idee.....statt dem Oase-Teilen etc. mit den kleinen Anschlüssen ggf. ein "senkrechtes Rohr" in DN100 bauen und dort eine Tauch- UVC von Oben reinhängen.
Zulauf von Unten...Ablauf oben...Rohrende oben etwas höher als der Filtereinlauf (wird ja etwas überstaut wegen der beiden kleinen Filtereingänge).
Vorteil wäre hier weniger Flowbremse, leichte Erreichbarkeit der UV Röhre zur Reinigung, Auswechseln etc..
Sei kreativ...

Nochmals:
Zu den dickeren Schläuchen- es geht alles....
Die Schläuche kann (eigentlich wie auch im Poolbau) man immer in PVC- Formstücke mit PVC- Kleber einkleben... es gibt dann auch immer passende *Reduzierungen*, Verschraubungen, Flexmuffen etc..
Der Hauptnachteil der dickeren Schläuche in Deinem Fall ist deren Unbeweglichkeit, wenn man die Pumpe ggf. zur Wartung etc. herausziehen muss...

*Schlauchtüllen sind großer Mist!*
Dieser haben immer einen kleineren Innendurchmesser als der Schlauch....
*Deswegen Schlauch in PVC - Muff einkleben und mind. in PVC- Rohraußenmaß= Außenduchmesser Schlauch weiterbasteln!
Dann geht auch alles in PVC....Formstücken..Flexmuffen....ohne Engstellen etc...

Und wenn Du die hydraulischen Widerstände Deiner Leitungen etwas optimiert hast, dann bleibt ggf. für die Auswahl einer anderen Pumpe fast nur noch die Förderhöhe übrig von OK Teich bis Einlauf Filter.*


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zu der UV hab ich auch eine Idee...


Die UVC ist nicht die Flowbremse, wenn er eine ausreichend dimensionierte von Oase nimmt. Diese hat einen zweizölligen Eingang und zwei anderthalbzöllige Ausgänge.
Bei Deinem Vorschlag vermisse ich dieses und dieser erfordert auch etwas mehr Höhe. 
Ansonsten ein Rohr mit Anschlüssen (Ein-, Ausgang) wie bei Oase, zwei Endstopfen drauf und hinlegen. Fertig. - Wartungsfreundlich geht dann aber anders ...


Hallo Hans,

momentan verstehe ich das ganze 'Herumgeeiere' nicht:
Die Engstellen sind bekannt und im Moment pumpt das Dingens halt durch einen 1 1/2 Zoll-Eingang in die Screenmatic.
Man kann jetzt noch eine Oase UVC anschließen, alle Engstellen durch geeignete Anschlüsse ersetzen und den Schlauch so gut wie möglich verlegen. Dann kommt man auf die 11,5 m³, wie von mir weiter vorn schon theoretisch berechnet. Mehr ist auch mit einem 'heiligen Gral' nicht zu machen.
Jede Pumpe wird bei dieser Schlauchlänge und zu pumpenden Höhe Verlust besitzen und dies ist bei dieser Sachlage nur durch mehr Energie kompensierbar. Ein dickerer Schlauch wird dort nicht mehr viel bringen.

Wenn Du ohne mehr Energieaufwand höheren Flow erreichen möchtest, dann muss der Filter näher an den Teich heran und in der Höhe so platziert werden, dass der Auslauf knapp über der Wasseroberfläche ist. 
Der Filter sitzt somit gegenüber dem Teich etwas eingelassen. Je nach Umfeld muss man sich für den Schmutzwasserauslauf etwas einfallen lassen. In einem nicht ebenen Garten könnte man ein Rohr verlegen und in einem ebenen Garten muss man halt daneben noch einen kleinen Behälter mit Platz für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe versenken.
Und fertig.

Rein theoretisch, könnte man dann den Filter auch mit einem Luftheber beschicken. 
Ich kenne aber jetzt die Höhendifferenz zwischen Auslauf auf Screenmatic-Band und dem Auslauf nicht. Diese sollte so gering wie möglich sein. 
(Höhe vom Auslauf zum Screenmatic-Band deswegen, weil der Luftheber mindestens bis zu dieser Höhe plus ein paar Zentimeter fördern muss.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

Erstmal Danke Jungs, Ihr seid die besten! Ich bin auch langsam am Ende meiner möglichen Freizeit. Deswegen muß ich die Bastelei auch erstmal auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Abgesehen davon muß Ulla auch mal alles warten können.

Ich erinnere mich an Deine Worte: 



DbSam schrieb:


> Die nächste Hürde, welche Du überspringen musst, das ist der Typ des Antwortenden und welche Erfahrungen er hat.
> Da muss man dann schon gut filtern können und hoffen, dass man für sich und seinen Teich die richtige Entscheidung treffen kann.



lollikelike



DbSam schrieb:


> Die UVC ist nicht die Flowbremse, wenn er eine ausreichend dimensionierte von Oase nimmt. Diese hat einen zweizölligen Eingang und zwei anderthalbzöllige Ausgänge.
> Bei Deinem Vorschlag vermisse ich dieses und dieser erfordert auch etwas mehr Höhe.
> Ansonsten ein Rohr mit Anschlüssen (Ein-, Ausgang) wie bei Oase, zwei Endstopfen drauf und hinlegen. Fertig. - Wartungsfreundlich geht dann aber anders ...



Ich stehe leider zwischen 72C, 110C und 120 ECO. Rechnen wir mal großzügig mit 25.000l, der Teich ist nicht ganztägig in der Sonne, insbesondere der große Bereich ist nur von Mittags bis Nachmittags in der Sonne. Mit den 6 kleinen Koi (max 30 cm), dem alten Koi 50-60 cm und dem __ Graskarpfen 70 cm  sind wir erstmal zufrieden, da kommt höchsten einer dazu. Somit könnte der 72C ausreichend sein. Wenn nicht ist der Preisunterschied vom 110 zu 120 Eco auch nicht mehr weit und der spart vielleicht etwas Leuchtmittel. Man hätte auch etwas reserve. Eigentlich warte ich seit Wochen auf ein gutes Angebot, aber die Preise bleiben recht stabil.

Deine Ratschläge waren bisher wirklich hilfreich, also wäre ich dankbar für einen "letzten"  Rat bzgl. 72/110/120 Bitron, vielleicht auch ob das jetzt überhaupt noch Sinn macht, sonst lassen wir alles so und warten bis zum Frühjahr.



DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn Du ohne mehr Energieaufwand höheren Flow erreichen möchtest, dann muss der Filter näher an den Teich heran und in der Höhe so platziert werden, dass der Auslauf knapp über der Wasseroberfläche ist.
> Der Filter sitzt somit gegenüber dem Teich etwas eingelassen. Je nach Umfeld muss man sich für den Schmutzwasserauslauf etwas einfallen lassen. In einem nicht ebenen Garten könnte man ein Rohr verlegen und in einem ebenen Garten muss man halt daneben noch einen kleinen Behälter mit Platz für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe versenken.
> Und fertig.



Bei den Quetschungen alle 2 tage benutze ich die alte 10.000er Teichpumpe, trocken am Biotec Auslauf. Die Menge an zu spülendem Wasser (2-3 Füllungen) wäre mit einem Schacht etwas fummelig, zumindest im Moment. Wenn sich alles normalisiert hat, werde ich aber definitiv "tieferlegen"! Luftheber inkl.! Dann haben wir bestimmt wieder Spaß !



DbSam schrieb:


> Jede Pumpe wird bei dieser Schlauchlänge und zu pumpenden Höhe Verlust besitzen und dies ist bei dieser Sachlage nur durch mehr Energie kompensierbar. Ein dickerer Schlauch wird dort nicht mehr viel bringen.



Nach Umbau auf den Bitron und vielleicht einigen Optimierungen am Schlauch kann ich überlegen tatsächlich eine etwas stärkere Pumpe zu kaufen, im Moment tendiere ich zur AF DM Vario 20000 (mir wurde die DM Vario anstelle der O-Plus Vario empfohlen), aber erst wenn der Teich restlos sauber ist, damit mir Kies oder Sand nicht gleich wieder die Pumpe zerlegt.

Wie immer danke für Deine Zeit, LG Hans


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> *Vorrausgesetzt die Pumpe bringt mit einem ganz kurzem Schlauch 15m³/h* (diesen Test hast Du ja nicht gemacht)
> und laut dem Test von Dir mit 5m Schlauch "nur 13m³/h".



Pegelschalter ist jetzt gekommen, also kein Grund mehr nervös zu sein! Jetzt kann ich nochmal alles in Ruhe testen! Mache heute noch eine Literung mit kurzem Schlauch. Meine 10000er habe ich gerade entkalkt und gereinigt, so kann ich sie bei Bedarf wechseln und die 15000er reinigen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zu der UV hab ich auch eine Idee.....statt dem Oase-Teilen etc. mit den kleinen Anschlüssen ggf. ein "senkrechtes Rohr" in DN100 bauen und dort eine Tauch- UVC von Oben reinhängen.



Leider ist meine Zeit extrem begrenzt und der Teich nimmt in diesem Zustand schon so eine Menge Zeit ein. Außerdem muß Ulla auch problemlos in der Lage sein alles zu warten und wechseln. Da ist ein Bitron natürlich anwenderfreundlich. Da ich seit Wochen nach gebrauchten Bitron suche, habe ich auch keine Sorge ihn notfalls wieder zu verkaufen. Die Preise sind unglaublich hoch. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zu den dickeren Schläuchen- es geht alles....
> Die Schläuche kann (eigentlich wie auch im Poolbau) man immer in PVC- Formstücke mit PVC- Kleber einkleben... es gibt dann auch immer passende *Reduzierungen*, Verschraubungen, Flexmuffen etc..
> Der Hauptnachteil der dickeren Schläuche in Deinem Fall ist deren Unbeweglichkeit, wenn man die Pumpe ggf. zur Wartung etc. herausziehen muss...



Ja, der PVC Flexschlauch ist eigentlich nur ein etwas felxibles Rohr, mit den Kupplungen muß man viel Platz haben. Das man diesen kleben kann ist ja klar, aber gilt das auch für den verlinkten Druckschlauch? * defekter Link entfernt *

Wenn Du mir aufzeigen könntest wie ich diesen oder einen anderen 60er oder 76er Schlauch an die 2" Pumpe und den 2" Eingang am Bitron/Biotec bekomme, wäre ich unendlich dankbar. Dieser hat einen Biegeradius von 240, der PVC Flex 400, müßte also etwas weicher sein. Ich dachte nicht, das dieser und der grüne klebbar sind. So könnte ich den Durchfluss wenigstens optimieren.

Dank und Gruß, Hans


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2018)

Guck mal hier- dieese haben die passenden Aussenduchmesser und können in PVC- Muffen geklebt werden!
* defekter Link entfernt *

So der 75 wäre ggf. schon etwas in die Richtung....Kompromiß aus Vermeidung von Pumpenverlusten und Flexibilität wegen der Pumpe am Teichgrund.

Du kannst dort auch den Schlauch am Teichrand mit einer eingeklebten Kupplung mit Flachdichtung trennen.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Verschraubung-2fach-Klebemuffe-Industrie-EPDM
um die Pumpe leichter herausziehen zu können.

In Richtung der noch "fiktiven UVC" mit dem Schlauch in 75mm Rohr(bogen) hoch und knackig an der UVC auf deren Anschluß gehen.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Bogen-90-aus-Rohr-10bar-2fach-Klebemuffe
So kommt man mit dem Schlauch auch knackiger "ums Eck".
---------
Du kannst ja auch die Durchmesser "mischen" und an der Kupplung am Teichrand z.B. den Schlauch von der Pumpe auf 75mm zur Kupplung hoch und dann von der Kupplung auf einen 90er bis zum Filter/ UVC oder auch mit einem KG 125-Rohr...
* defekter Link entfernt *

Muß man aber erst sehen, was man wirklich durch dickere Schläuche einsparen könnte.
--------

Ich persönlich würde jetzt keine UVC mehr kaufen, sondern erst im Frühjahr zuschlagen.
Dann hast Du auch kein Gerät sinnlos über dem Winter im Regal zu liegen- wegen der Garantie z.B..

Genauso kannst Du auch ggf. mit den Schlauchänderungen noch etwas warten....ist ja bald Winter.
Auch wenn wir ja alle neugierig sind, inwiefern welche Änderungen etwas ein wenig optimieren an einem gepumpten System.


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

Perfekt! Vielen Dank! Ich wollte zwar den PVC Flexschlauch vermeiden, wegen des extremen Biegeradius, aber ich kann das Stück vom Teichrand ja auch in PVC U Rohr machen und mit Bogen, Flexmuffe, Flachdichtung, weiter mit Schlauch zum Filter. Oder eben einen Teil der Strecke auch noch mit PVC U Rohr. 

Da irgendwie alle Verschraubungen in 2" einen kleineren Durchmesser haben, als die BD Fast Kupplung, werde ich wohl das Ende zum Filter und von der Pumpe mit einer Kupplung machen.

Das mit der UVC ist wirklich wahr, reine Bequemlichkeit, da ich so den Eingang gleich ordentlich habe. Wenn das Wetter so weitergeht, wäre die UVC wahrscheinlich sogar nützlich.


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

Übrigens habe ich beide Pumpen entkalkt und gereinigt. Sahen beide noch ordentlich aus, soweit ich das sehen konnte. Bei der großen hatte das Antriebsrad etwas Spiel nach oben. Bin nicht sicher ob das normal ist, aber der Unterschied zwischen der 10 und 15k ist im Filter deutlich zu sehen.

Messen konnte ich wegen fehlendem Zeitmanager noch nicht. Alleine bekomme ich das nicht hin.


----------



## PeBo (10. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> im Moment tendiere ich zur AF DM Vario 20000 (mir wurde die DM Vario anstelle der O-Plus Vario empfohlen)


 Hallo Hans, soviel ich gesehen und gelesen habe, sind beide Pumpen einschließlich Steuerung identisch, einziger Unterschied ist, dass bei der O-Plus noch ein Gehäuse (Flunder) zusätzlich dabei ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## teichern (10. Okt. 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, soviel ich gesehen und gelesen habe, sind beide Pumpen einschließlich Steuerung identisch, einziger Unterschied ist, dass bei der O-Plus noch ein Gehäuse (Flunder) zusätzlich dabei ist.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Möglicherweise lag es daran, dass die O-Plus Vario erst später auf den Markt kam. Die Kennlinie und die Specs sehen wirklich gleich aus. Ich muß das auch nochmal genau hinterfragen. Ich mache ohnehin ein langes Siebrohr dran, von daher wäre es egal. Die O-Plus ist lediglich etwas teurer.

Die Person hat übrigens auch gesagt, dass man die Blue Eco ebenfalls für diesen Zweck nutzen könnte. Da bin ich allerdings skeptisch. Klar mit einem „Naturagart“ Vorfilter, aber ob die genauso robust großen Dreck dauerhaft transportiert..........? Das würde ich gern sehen und die genaue Leistung wissen.


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt noch eine Oase UVC anschließen, alle Engstellen durch geeignete Anschlüsse ersetzen und den Schlauch so gut wie möglich verlegen. Dann kommt man auf die 11,5 m³, wie von mir weiter vorn schon theoretisch berechnet.



Hallo Carsten, für mich stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob der 72C ausreichend ist, oder ob ich den 110er benötige, in dem Fall ist der Aufpreis zum Eco auch nicht mehr so weit und man spart etwas an den Leuchten. Allerdings würde ich Filter und UVC wahrscheinlich durchlaufen lassen, zumindest diese Jahr. Für die Isolierung vom Biotec muß ich mir dann noch etwas überlegen.

Viele meiner Bekannten lassen Filter und UVC ohnehin den ganzen Winter laufen, so bin ich jetzt nicht sicher was der richtige Weg ist.


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

ich habe ein Problem:

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich Dir raten soll ...
Du bist so sprunghaft, so unentschlossen und im nächsten Posting wieder 'sofort/gleich/jetzt/vorhin'. 

Am Anfang habe ich Dir eine kostengünstige Überlegung gegeben und später auch noch Dich und Deine Anfrage verteidigt.
Im Nachhinein gesehen war diese Verteidigung Deines Anliegens nicht der richtige Weg, sondern eigentlich komplett falsch. Denn plötzlich war die Geldfrage nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, ein Umbau ist urplötzlich auch möglich und der Teich ist geschrumpft.

Meine anfänglichen Überlegungen bestanden darin, dass Dein zwanzig Jahre alter und gut bewachsener Teich bisher gut funktionierte, aber wegen der Fische der Filter aufgestockt werden muss.
Die ganzen Mängel Deines Teiches und dessen technischer Anlage waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht bekannt und so nicht zu erwarten.

Aktuell:
Momentan 'nörgelst' Du am neuen Filter und an der Pumpleistung herum.

Deshalb würde ich den Kauf einer UVC-Lampe zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt zurückstellen. Eine UVC-Lampe ist auch etwas später schnell gekauft und montiert ...
Eventuell vorhandene Schwebealgen sollten mit dem zu erwartenden Temperaturabfall verschwinden und der Teich ein klares Wasser präsentieren.
Was ich jetzt noch machen würde:

Ich würde Deinen langen Schlauch und das Y-Stück mit einer außenliegenden Klebemuffe verbinden und das Y-Stück am Filter anschließen.
Da Dein Teich aktuell komplett gereinigt und somit 'nackig' ist, würde ich den Filter durchlaufen lassen.
Dann ...

Also dann würde ich mich an den Teich stellen, mir 'das Elend' anschauen und dieses in den Kopf einhämmern.
Wenn das so nicht geht, dann Wasserwaage, Zollstock, Zettel und Papier. 

Ausmessen

aufschreiben
fotografieren.

Mit einer Flasche Bier, oder einem Glas __ Wein an einen Tisch setzen und alles ordentlich aufmalen und überlegen.
Anfänger sollten dafür besser nur ein Glas Wasser nehmen.

Überlegen, welche Wasserqualität man erreichen muss und erreichen will.
Auch in gutem Wasser können Schwebealgen auftreten, die sind allein kein Zeichen für schlechtes Wasser.

Überlegen, welchen manuellen Aufwand man für klares und gesundes Teichwasser täglich oder wöchentlich bereit ist zu geben oder geben kann
Überlegen, welchen finanziellen Aufwand man für klares und gesundes Teichwasser einmalig bereit ist zu geben oder geben kann
Überlegen, welchen Umbauaufwand man für klares und gesundes Teichwasser einmalig bereit ist zu geben oder geben kann

wahrscheinlich muss man auch den Kontostand befragen.
Arme Männer müssen dann noch die Frau fragen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist es besser wenn solche armen Männer den Teich ihrer Frau bauen sollen, die bekommen eher die benötigten Mittel zugeteilt.

Und mit diesen Erkenntnissen planen wir Deine Anlage neu und etwas richtiger. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich habe noch einige Gedanken mehr im Kopf, aber im Moment keine Zeit für lange Geschichten.


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und mit diesen Erkenntnissen planen wir Deine Anlage neu und etwas richtiger.


 
Ja, das war ein ordentliches hin und her und ich gebe Dir recht mit der UVC zu warten. Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich neue Schwämme (gleich die durchgehenden von den neuen Biotec, also 8 anstelle von 16, 48€) gekauft und werde den alten Biotec 18 zusätzlich im Flachbereich laufen lassen. Die Pumpe hatte ich ohnehin laufen um Strömung zu erzeugen, also warum nicht gleich den Filter dranhängen. Dann bleibt es in dem Bereich auch schön clean und die Fische mögen die Strömung. Den Biotec 18 verbinde ich mit 50 mm Druckschlauch und einen Y Stück mit der 10.000er Pumpe und wenn der Sommer bleibt, kann ich sogar noch die alte UVC dranhängen. Hätte ich eigentlich schon früher machen sollen.

Dann beobachten wir mal das ganze und vielleicht tausche ich die 15.000 noch gegen die Vario 20.000, falls ich die Leistung noch reduzieren/ vergrößern muß.



DbSam schrieb:


> Am Anfang habe ich Dir eine kostengünstige Überlegung gegeben



Den SunSun CBF 350 habe ich heute zufällig das erste mal gesehen. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen wie klein die Module sind! Das wäre keine Verbesserung gewesen und die Angaben 90000 sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.

Ich glaube der Biotec 140000 war eine gute Wahl, mit jetzt 23000 l und wenn alles perfekt optimiert ist, wird er sicher auch laufen. Immerhin können wir den Durchfluss ja noch locker verdoppeln. Eine Bio Kammer kann man immer hinzufügen und wir hatten auch nicht die Wahl. TF geht nicht wegen fehlendem Abfluss und Lärm, das wäre ein Drama geworden und VF wird uns wahrscheinlich die Terrasse vollstinken, da er schön in der Sonne steht.

Aber wie Du schon sagtest, __ Wein/Bier trinken und beobachten. Wenigstens kann ich jetzt schon vom Esstisch auf die Fische schauen, wenn die kleinen Paddler nicht wieder abgetaucht sind, aber selbst da kann ich sie jetzt sehen.


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

Leider haben die PVC Schlauchtüllen mit Aussengewinde nicht in den "genialen" Biotec Einlauf (am alten 18er) gepasst, so mußte ich auf das Y Stück verzichten und nur in einen der 1 1/2" Biotec Eingänge gehen, da ich nur eine original Oase 50 Tülle hatte. Leider hat die PVC Endkappe in 1 1/2" nicht 100% den zweiten Einlauf verschlossen, also habe ich kurzerhand den Schlauch "professionell" mit Draht über den Rand befestigt und direkt auf ein Stück Japanmatte laufen lassen. Pegelschalter ist übrigens aktiv! 

Ich habe fast Panik bekommen, weil plötzlich so viel Wasser eingelaufen ist, dass ich dachte er läuft über. Natürlich hatte ich nur einen der zwei Einläufe genutzt, aber wie bereits beim 140.000er bekomme ich das Gefühl die Oase Einläufe sind echte Druckkiller! Zum Spaß werde ich das nochmal auslitern, wenn die Y Kupplungen fertig sind. Allerdings habe ich schon jetzt das Gefühl da wird auch mit optimalem Doppelanschluß weniger Wasser reinkommen, als wenn man den Einlauf überbrückt.

Kann einer von Euch sagen wie lange die PVC Teile nach dem Kleben trocknen müssen. Natürlich ist 24h besser, aber dann steht der Filter einen Tag.


----------



## breidi (11. Okt. 2018)

du filterst nun deinen 23.000 Liter Teich mit einem Biotec 18 und einem 140?


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2018)

Nur wenn es passt .....schau dir mal die Ausläufe an, die kann man nachbestellen, auf jeden Fall in 75 und das 2 mal hättest du genug Einlauf.
Lass die blöde Kleberei sein darauf ist Druckseitig nicht viel verlass.
Arbeite lieber mit handelsüblichen Gummimanschetten und dazu gelieferten Schlauch-Schellen in VA.

Mal ne andere Frage; Dein Vorsiebabscheidung hat ne Maschenweite von 300ym, wird da nichts kleineres angeboten ? 
Schon bei 100 -150 ym sind die Wege um den Filter nicht mehr ganz so tief eingetreten.


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

breidi schrieb:


> du filterst nun deinen 23.000 Liter Teich mit einem Biotec 18 und einem 140?



Jup! War ein Sanierungsfall, aber in erster Linie brauchte ich Strömung. Der Teich hat eine L-Form und die Trichterform vom tiefen Bereich hat durch die Strömung immer wieder Ablagerungen in den flachen Bereich gedrückt. Teilweise hatte ich eine Pumpe in den Bereich gelegt um Bewegung zu schaffen, da dachte ich warum nicht gleich den alten 18er dranhängen. Die Strömung ist jetzt ganz ok und die restlichen Schwebealgen/ Sedimente kommen so noch schneller weg. Das schönste ist..........ich kann jetzt 2 Biotec quetschen. Wenn der Teich dann richtig klar ist, kommt der 18er wieder weg und die neuen Schwämme dienen als Ersatz für den 140000. Das Problem mit der Strömung muß ich dann fürs nächste Jahr trotzdem noch lösen. Der Teichbauer war ein echter Fachmann!


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage; Dein Vorsiebabscheidung hat ne Maschenweite von 300ym, wird da nichts kleineres angeboten ?
> Schon bei 100 -150 ym sind die Wege um den Filter nicht mehr ganz so tief eingetreten.



Ja sind 300. Mich wundert das auch! Ich hatte bereits nach Alternativen gesucht, aber selbst die Dritthersteller Bänder sind alle in 300. Man hätte quais einen pseudo Endlosbandfilter. Wäre eine klasse Erweiterung, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob die Bürste und Schiene an der Screenmatic den Dreck dann noch so einfach wegbekommt, abgesehen vom Biofilm. Etwas feiner wäre aber durchaus interessant.

In meinem Fall sind es ohnehin z.Z. die feinen Sedimente und Schwebeteilchen, die konnte auch ein 200er Spaltsieb nicht filtern. Liegt sicher auch am Pumpen-Hochleistungsmixer. Also weiter Schwämme drücken, wenigstens fangen die den Großteil auf! Mit dem Doppel-Biotec wird das jetzt sicher schnell gehen!


----------



## teichern (11. Okt. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Bauweisen von Lufthebern, wo dass Wasser nicht von unten kommt. Siehe dazu den Aufbau eines Lufthebers ohne Schacht, mit Bodendruckdose - wo das Wasser seitlich zugeführt werden kann und auch mit Membrantellern.
> 
> Das Prinzip was Ron nutzt, wäre die Variante eines Lufthebers ohne Schacht, wo er ganz simpel nur einen Lüfterstein in das Rohr hängt.
> 
> In diesem Forum ist das Thema Luftheber sehr ausführlich diskutiert worden und im Unterbereich "Lufthebertechnik" findest Du sicherlich auch Infos zu den Aufbauten. Du kannst Dich auch gerne per PN bei mir melden - siehe Signatur.



Ich habe zufällig ein Video von dieser Seite gefunden. Insbesondere der Luftheber mit den Modulen, Airlift direkt am Filter und Filteranlage mit Airlift sehen interessant aus. Sieht so aus, als hätte man dort das Problem des gepumten Systems mit einem LH gelöst. Leider gibt es keine Daten dazu. Kommt auf den Verbrauch und Durchlauf an, sieht aber cool aus.

* defekter Link entfernt *

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAirlift


----------



## Zacky (12. Okt. 2018)

Hi. Lass Dich nicht täuschen, denn eine Luftheber-Filteranlage läuft nur auf Schwerkraft, d.h. dass alle Module auf Wasserlinie sind. Ansonsten ist der dort ersichtliche Aufbau eigentlich auch der Standard bei Luftheber-Anlagen. So kommt vorne der Luftheber in einem Schacht - davor sollte natürlich ein Vorfilter sein - und der Luftheber drückt das Wasser in die Bio.

Ich persönlich finde die Aussagen zu den Leistungen & Fördervolumen etwas zu optimistisch.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2018)

also ich schaffe auch mit einer 4600er Pumpe 2.000.000 Liter zu filtern. 



Nu in welcher Zeit steht zum Glück nicht dabei. 
Genauso wenig wie Wasserwerte bei welcvem Besatz usw usw


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Ich hab  jetzt mal geschaut was so ein Screenmatic überhaupt kostet und hab ganz schön mit den Ohren gewackelt.
Vor allem ist mir noch nicht ganz klar warum in diesem Thread auf diesem Filter gesetzt wurde ...?
Ist aber auch egal , meines Erachtens ist das Kind nun so wieso in den Brunnen gefallen.
Aber weiter so , lässt sich schön lesen das ganze rüber und nüber .
Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt wenn da mal ein paar größere Fische im Teich schwimmen die mehr Dreck machen wie jetzt, ob dann der Flow wieder runter gefahren wird weil der jetzigen Filter damit überfordert ist .


----------



## teichern (12. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Vor allem ist mir noch nicht ganz klar warum in diesem Thread auf diesem Filter gesetzt wurde ...?



Es gab einige Gründe dafür, kein Wasseranschluss, kein Abwasseranschluss, extrem wenig Platz und ein extrem gutes Angebot für den Biotec. So wie der Biotec jetzt steht habe ich gerade noch Platz für die V60. Ein Bekannter hat den seit 10 Jahren an einem 18000l Teich mit sehr großem Besatz und alle Werte und Wasser sind top. Die Alternative wäre ein Selbstbau gewesen, mit den Aqualogistik Heron 440 Modulen (aus dem Airlift Link), aber aus Platz- und Zeitmangel habe ich dann "vielleicht auch etwas voreilig" auf ein gutes Angebot beim Biotec zugegriffen. 

Mit den jetzt gemessenen 23000l und der optimierten Pumpe sollte das auch eigentlich reichen, alles weitere sehen wir im Frühjahr/ Sommer. Im schlimmsten Fall kann man den Biotec um eine Kammer erweitern und auch wieder verkaufen, die Preise sind erstaunlich hoch und es gibt kaum welche gebraucht. Aber daran wollen wir jetzt gar nicht denken.

Grundsätzlich wäre nur ein VF als Alternative in Frage gekommen, aber die drohende Geruchsbelästigung und den Vlies Verbrauch kann ich nicht einschätzen. Im Zustand des Teichs vor 4 Wochen, hätten wir wahrscheinlich bis jetzt einen LKW Vlies verbraucht. Und mit passender Biokammer wäre ein VF auch wieder wesentich größer. Ansonsten müßte ich das Wasser mindestens 8-9 m Pumpen, um einen großen Filter zu stellen.

Aber ich werde berichten und die Geschichte ist bestimmt noch nicht vorbei, Rückstellungen werden ab jetzt vorsorglich gebildet.


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat den seit 10 Jahren an einem 18000l Teich mit sehr großem Besatz und alle Werte und Wasser sind top.



Hallo
Aber du weiß ja kein Teich ist wie der andere ( obwohl hab heute morgen im YouTube-Land was anderes gehört ) , sonst wäre das Speil das wir hier alle spielen viel zu einfach ....


----------



## teichern (12. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Aber du weiß ja kein Teich ist wie der andere



Ich will da gar nicht dran denken! Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen die "Optimierung" ist noch nicht am Ende.

Das mit den 2 Biotec gefällt mir schon gut. Oh weh! Morgen wird erstmal die Leitung optimiert.


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich will da gar nicht dran denken! Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen die "Optimierung" ist noch nicht am Ende.


Hallo
Wenn es nichts mehr zu Optimieren gibt , dann wird’s erst richtig langweilig.


----------



## teichern (12. Okt. 2018)

Kann mir einer von Euch einen Skimmer empfehlen? Ich habe heute ungelogen 12 x mit dem Käscher die Eichenblätter rausgefischt. Meine Aquaforte O-Plus 15000 hat einen zweiten EIngang, aber ich will ja nicht wieder den ganzen Durchfluss zerstören. Ideal wäre direkt über der Pumpe im Zentrum des Kreisstroms. Gibt es da eine Lösung?


----------



## PeBo (12. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ungelogen 12 x mit dem Käscher die Eichenblätter rausgefischt.
> ...
> Gibt es da eine Lösung?



 Wie wäre es mit einem Teichnetz? In vier Wochen ist der Spuk vorbei!


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2018)

Kein Skimmer?

Keschern hält jung!

Kommst du überhaupt noch zu arbeiten im Garten/Haus oder Auto.
Zwischen Filter-Optimierung und kescherei bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für andere Dinge.
Außerdem kommt der Winter bald, da ist noch Pflanzen-Schnitt angesagt.
Bisher ist dein Teich ein“ Full-Time-Jop“ .
Schein jedenfalls so.


----------



## Michael H (13. Okt. 2018)

Morsche 
Ich hab auch keinen Skimmer bei mir am Teich , ok ich hab halt auch keinen Bäume aussenrum .....


----------



## teichern (13. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Ich hab auch keinen Skimmer bei mir am Teich , ok ich hab halt auch keinen Bäume aussenrum .....



Die Alternative hatte ich Ulla mit der Husqvarna in der Hand auch vorgeschlagen. Wurde abgelehnt.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2018)

Mit Eichenlaub im Teich kenne ich mich gut aus.
Skimmer wo die Pumpe dahinter dort kann man da vergessen....
Die Pumpe wo Eicheln und Laub durchgeht ohne Schaden oder Verstopfung....gibt es ja....Luftheber 

Ein Körbchen im Skimmer kann ja vieles abhalten....aber wehe es rutscht was durch zur Pumpe...

Lösung wäre gewesen mech. Filter in Schwerkraft vor der Pumpe...
Dann ist die Schmutztoleranz der Pumpe egal...und man schaut nach verschleiß- und  wartungsarm und effizient...


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ... aber wehe es rutscht was durch zur Pumpe ...


Mach doch nicht immer so eine Hektik wegen 'Dreck und Pumpe'.
Wenn es wirklich so extrem wäre, dann würde man hier viel mehr Hilfeschreie lesen.

Ebenso die unendliche Geschichte, dass eine Pumpe vor dem Filter alles klitzeklein schreddert.
Das stimmt einfach so nicht.
Wenn es nur um die geschredderte Mikrobiologie geht, dann sind Schwerkraftfiltersysteme mit Pumpen ebenso davon betroffen.

Apropos Schwerkraftfiltersysteme mit Pumpen:
Auch diese sind nicht immer effizienter gegenüber einem ordentlich geplanten und fachlich richtig ausgeführten gepumpten System.

Bleibt nur eine energieeffiziente Lösung mit einem Luftheber, welche aber nicht bei jeder Wasserqualität ohne Probleme einsetzbar ist.
Wenn die Höhen stimmen, könnte dieser technisch auch vor dem Filter sitzen.


Gruß Carsten



PS:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Lösung wäre gewesen mech. Filter in Schwerkraft vor der Pumpe...
> Dann ist die Schmutztoleranz der Pumpe egal...und man schaut nach verschleiß- und wartungsarm und effizient...


Manchmal kann man es nicht mehr lesen (wollen) ... 

... und dann hat Hans aber noch immer keinen Skimmer.


PPS:
Und bei Teichen bis 20 m³ würde ich mich immer hinsetzen und einen Vergleich zwischen beiden Systemen ziehen.


PPPS:
Und dann gehen die Threads mit Hans schon lang genug.
Du solltest langsam wissen welche Auswirkungen Deine Texte haben. Das macht so keinen Sinn.


PPPPS:
So, jetzt geht es mir wieder besser.


----------



## teichern (13. Okt. 2018)

Ok, Ok, ich lasse das mit dem Skimmer. Bei der Menge an Eichenblättern die z.Z. reinfliegen, bringt der Skimmer nicht wirklich etwas. Lieber eine Käscher-Verlängerung.

Falls im Sommer die Oberfläche zu voll mit Pollen, etc. ist, kann ich das Thema ja nochmal aufbringen.

Um das originale Thema nochmal aufzubringen, meine Aquaforte 15000 hat zwar einen 2" Ausgang, aber die Öffnung über dem Propeller ist kleiner (schätze 1 1/2") und wird durch ein ca 10 cm langes Reduzierstück auf 2 " vergrößert. Das Reduzierstück ist fest verbaut und kann nicht verändert werden. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll hier eine Pumpe mit größerem Ausgang zu haben, ohne Reduzierstück?


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> aber die Öffnung über dem Propeller ist kleiner (schätze 1 1/2") und wird durch ein ca 10 cm langes Reduzierstück auf 2 " vergrößert.


Dies ist bei den meisten Pumpen so und ist an dieser Stelle nicht das Problem an sich. Genau an dieser Stelle wird die Leistung erzeugt und dies ist auch bei der Leistungsangabe berücksichtigt.
(Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mit Strömungstechnik und hydraulischen Widerständen beschäftigen ...   )



Versuche bitte zuerst alle anderen Engstellen zu beseitigen, damit Du sinnvoll über den Winter kommst.
Dann erstelle einen Plan, wie oben geschrieben.

Du kennst jetzt die wichtigsten Parameter für eine Filteranlage. - Also Verrohrung und Platzierung des Filters, etc. Jeweils mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

Nachdenken, überlegen und auflisten ...
Wenn Du Dich dort endlich festgelegt hast, erst dann wird richtig geplant und erst danach gekauft.
Und all Deine Überlegungen dürfen auch all Deine jetzigen Komponenten beinhalten. Bei beseren Alternativen kann man dann auch über einen Ver- und Neukauf nachdenken.
Dann kann auch niemand hinterher mit "hätte/wäre/wenn/könntest Du" kommen. Falls doch, dann hat man die Gegenargumente parat.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ein richtig platzierter Skimmer sorgt das ganze Jahr über für eine saubere Wasseroberfläche. - Auch mit Korb und auch vor einer Pumpe.
Schwimmskimmer sind aber leider zumeist ungeeignet. Stand- oder Wandskimmer sorgen für weniger oder keinen Verdruss.


----------



## teichern (14. Okt. 2018)

Nochmals lieben dank an alle die zum Thema Pumpe Ihr Wissen geteilt haben. Für alle die noch nicht überzeugt sind, dass die Leitung die größte Rolle bei der Pumpenleistung spielt, habe ich diese Videos angefügt. 

Man muß sich einfach Bildlich vorstellen, dass viele Teichbesitzer (insbesondere von gepumpten Systemen) ständig versuchen ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr zu zwingen. Anstelle immer größere und stärkere Pumpen zu kaufen, ist es wesentlich leichter und preiswerter einfach auf z.B. 63 mm Durchmesser zu gehen, die Leitung so niedrig und kurz wie möglich zu halten und so wenig wie möglich Wiederstände (Bögen, Winkel, Tüllen,…….) einzubauen.

Neu war für mich auch die Tatsache, dass 1,5m/Sekunde die maximale Fließgeschwindigkeit ist, denn ab da gehen die Strömungs-/Reibungsverluste exponentiell steil nach oben. Bei einer 40 mm Leitung laufen bei diesen 1,5 m/ Sekunde gerade mal 6500l/h durch die Leitung. Theoretisch macht es also keinen Sinn mehr als eine 6500er Pumpe (abgesehen von Verlusten durch Pumphöhe, etc.) an die Leitung zu hängen, da sich die Fließgeschwindigkeit und Widerstand extrem erhöhen und man viel mehr Energie benötigt um das auszugleichen. 

Video zum Rohrleitungsquerschnitt:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-47HNGh3BaE_


Zum Video: Im ersten test sind 25 m/ 40 mm Schlauch angeschlossen und bei 1,5 m/ Sekunde fließen 6.500l/h durch die Leitung. Bei einem Wechsel auf 25 m/ 50 mm Schlauch laufen mit der gleichen Leistung 10.500/h durch, was 54% mehr bei gleichem Stromverbrauch bedeutet. Im Normalfall hat man natürlich keine 25 m Schlauch zwischen Filter und Pumpe, aber auch wenn der Unterschied kleiner wird, ist der Verlust bei kurzen Leitungen noch immer extrem.

Der Preis für z.b. 6 m Druckschlauch in 60 mm mit zwei „Schwimmbadkupplungen“ liegt bei etwa 70€ Eine größere Pumpe kostet ein vielfaches, den Stromverbrauch gar nicht gerechnet. Die Montage entspricht der Anforderung eines Gardena Gartenschlauches.

Ein weiteres Video untersucht die Verluste von Winkeln, Bögen, etc. in Leitungen:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oao20EgzN7c_


Bereits 6 Winkel führen in einer 5 m 40 mm Leitung zu einem Verlust von 30%. Also besser so wenig Bögen/ Winkel wie möglich. Interessanterweise sind 2 x 45° Winkel besser als ein 90°!

Video zum Verhältnis Schlauchlänge:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIQ7FvdYjOQ_


Bei 1 m / Sekunde Fließgeschwindigkeit gehen bei einem 40 mm Schlauch mit 25 m ca. 4.000 l /h durch die Leitung. Bei der gleichen Versuchsanordnung mit 2 m Länge gehen 10.000  l/h durch die Leitung. Also "in der Kürze liegt die Leitung"! 

Fazit dieser Videos ist, lieber die Leitung vergrößern (und optimieren, s.o.) um die maximale Wassermenge bei 1,5 m / Sekunde zu erreichen und gegebenenfalls eine Berechnung der Leitung und Pumpe bzgl. der optimalen Fließgeschwindigkeit von 1,5 m / Sekunde zu machen. Hier gibt es einige Forumsmitglieder die Euch dabei helfen können. 

Die Herren von den schönen schwarzen Filtern benutzen übrigens 50 mm, oder 63 mm Schläuche an Ihren Pumpen.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

Mich erstaunt es, dass man für diese simplen Erkenntnisse erst solche schrecklich gemachten Videos von solch einem schrecklichen Typen anschauen muss ...  
Der kommt gleich nach RTL ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (14. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt es, dass man für diese simplen Erkenntnisse erst solche schrecklich gemachten Videos von solch einem schrecklichen Typen anschauen muss ...
> Der kommt gleich nach RTL ...
> 
> 
> ...



Fairerweise muß ich sagen, dass diese 3 "Werbevideos" zu dem Thema sehr anschaulich und verständlich sind und keine 20.000€ für den Umbau des Teiches kosten. So kann das wirklich jeder verstehen. Vielleicht mehr RTLII/ Super RTL?


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Vielleicht mehr RTLII/ Super RTL?


Kenn ich gar nicht ...
Hast Du die Sender jetzt erfunden?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ansonsten verzeih bitte.
Aber ich denke, dass man diese Informationen ohne Gestammel, ohne Werbung und sogar lesbar an anderer Stelle im Netz findet.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur altmodisch und mag keine Videoblogs in denen man für eine einminütige Information bis zu 15 Minuten Lebenszeit verschwenden muss. Und das auch noch mit grottenschlechter Kameraführung und grottenschlechtem Schnitt.


----------



## meinereiner (14. Okt. 2018)

Das endlose Gelaber ist wirklich fürchterlich.


----------



## teichern (15. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch die Durchmesser "mischen" und an der Kupplung am Teichrand z.B. den Schlauch von der Pumpe auf 75mm zur Kupplung hoch und dann von der Kupplung auf einen 90er bis zum Filter/ UVC oder auch mit einem KG 125-Rohr...


 
Moin Thorsten,

eigentlich hatte ich für heute geplant das Y Stück zu bauen (ohne Bitron) und den größeren Schlauch anzuschließen (wenn DHL mitspielt). In einem der Videos hatte ich gehört, da müßte man schon 4 Leitungen dieser Größe anschließen und da ich noch einiges an 55 mm Flexschlauch habe, stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob es nicht Sinn machen würde das Y Stück direkt an der Pumpe anzuschließen und mit den zwei 55 er Schläuchen in jeweils einen der Biotec Eingänge zu gehen? Macht dann 110 mm, aber eben in zwei Schläuchen. Oder ist das Blödsinn wegen der Strömungsverluste von 2 Schläuchen?


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Okt. 2018)

Zwei Schläuche mit 55mm haben nicht den gleichen hydr. Widerstand wie ein Schlauch mit 110.

Besser wird es natürlich schon, wenn Du an statt 1 Schlauch 55mm dann 6m zwei parallele mit 55mm nimmst.

Das Fördervolumen teilt sich dann auf die zwei Schläuche auf. die Fließgeschwindigkeit halbiert sich und der hydr. Widerstand sinkt.
Aber nur grob... weil die Pumpe fördert ja auch wieder etwas mehr wegen weniger Gegendruck...
Dann leidet aber das Handling, wenn Du die Pumpe mal rausziehen musst....wegen Wartung oder Algen/ Laub am Ansaugkorb/ Gitter etc..

Und Du musst.... an der fiktiven UVC (die Du / Ihr ja jetzt noch nicht benötigt....und wer weiß was im Jahr 2019 so mit einem Filter passiert) ja dann auf den einen Eingang der UVC, was ja baulich auch kein Problem ist....

Wieviel leistet die Pumpe denn nochmal mit fast ohne Schlauchlänge?

Du kannst natürlich alles mal durchprobieren- wieviel m³/h die Pumpe mit zwei jeweils 6m langen parallelen 55mm Schläuchen reell fördert.
Ist ja ggf. auch für andere mit gepumpten Systemen interessant!!

Übrigens...MK Blog.. auf YT....was nützen denn die vorgestellten und längst bekannten Effekte bei den Schlauchdurchmessern, wenn man hinterher den Kunden "halb geflutetete" Biotürme verkauft.....wo man nach dem mechanichen Filter mit den Pümpchen über 1m hoch drücken muß.
Wenn schon optimieren, dann konsequent...was aber wieder der Produktpalette widersprechen würde..da reihen sich sicher noch andere Filter- und (Schwimm)Teichbauvertriebler ein...
-----
Niemand wird gezwungen zu lesen, was ich schreibe...


----------



## teichern (15. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dann leidet aber das Handling, wenn Du die Pumpe mal rausziehen musst....wegen Wartung oder Algen/ Laub am Ansaugkorb/ Gitter etc..



Ich glaube das könnte ein Problem sein. Der Flexschlauch ist so schon kaum zu bewegen, aber es wäre einen Versuch wert.

Am Teichrand (nur Schlauch) mit 6 m/ 55 mm waren es 13000l, in gleicher Höhe vom Eingang (nur Schlauch) noch 11000. Ich messe vorher nochmal mit sehr kurzem Schlauch.


----------



## Lion (15. Okt. 2018)

hallo teichern,
evtl. könntest Du mal ein paar Bilder hier einstellen, damit man das ganze auch mal
optisch sieht und so vieleicht besser helfen bezw. Voschläge unterbreiten kann.
VG.


----------



## zult (15. Okt. 2018)

Also ich werde mir im nächsten Jahr eine kleine Pumpenkammer neben den Teich bauen, mit zwei Zuleitungen, einmal für das Ansaugrohr (vielleicht auch ein umgedrehter Bodenablauf), einmal für den Skimmer. Pumpen im Teich liegen zu haben ist einfach nur lästig.

Der Foliendurchbruch liegt dann zwar nicht unter dem Teich, so ist es aber mit relativ wenig aufwand gemacht.

Ich habe mir das ca so vorgestellt. Die Idee von Ron mit dem Luftheber als Unterstützung finde ich super. Bei mir in dem Paint Kunstwerk grün dargestellt.

    

Ich werde jedoch eine runde Tonne nehmen, unten einen DN 110 Ablauf mit Standrohr einbringen und hoffen das es als Absetze Kammer wirkt. Wenn Du ohnehin am umbauen bist, wäre das vielleicht noch eine Überlegung.

Als Pumpe kann sich die SuperFish Pond Eco Plus Pumpen empfehlen.


----------



## teichern (15. Okt. 2018)

Da ich noch 2 x 6 m PVC Flexschlauch habe, werde ich nun tatsächlich bis zum Bitron (oder was auch immer für eine UVC es wird) beide 55 mm Schläuche an Pumpe und Biotec anschließen. Für die Pumpe habe ich ein T-Stück 45° (https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-T-Stueck-45-3-Klebemuffen) mit einer Verschraubung (https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Verschraubung-Klebemuffe-x-Innengewinde_1) auf der einen Seite geklebt und morgen kommen die 2 Schläuche in die andere Seite. 

Leider muß ich dann den Filter für die Trocknungszeit außer Betrieb nehmen, aber ich schätze wenn ich um 8-9:00 Uhr klebe, kann ich gegen 18:00 Uhr alles wieder einbauen, oder ist das zu früh? Alternativ kann ich auch mit einem Ersatzschlauch in 50 mm für 24h Pumpen.

Übrigens kann man perfekt mit der Kappsäge PVC-U Rohr schneiden (mit etwas reduzierter Geshwindigkeit, ca. 70-80%), die Flexschläuche habe ich allerdings nicht probiert. Da kommen bestimmt noch spannende Projekte. Wahrscheinlich mache ich den Auslauf auch in PVC, die Geberit Rohre in schwarz sind extrem teuer.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe bestimmt über 15m Schlauch von Pumpe bis zum Filter.


----------



## teichern (16. Okt. 2018)

So, habe jetzt umgebaut auf 2 x 55 mm Flexschlauch und ich bin sehr froh nicht auch noch einen Bitron gekauft zu haben, denn der Eingang und Einlauf vom Biotec ist auch bei Nutzung der zwei 1 1/2“ Anschlüsse ganz sicher ein großer Flaschenhals.

 

Ich habe den 140000 zwar noch nicht ausgelitert, aber den 18er hatte ich bis heute wegen fehlender Anschlüsse einfach mit dem 50er Schlauch in der Kammer laufen, heute habe ich ihn auf Y Stück an beiden Eingängen (die sind bei allen Biotec gleich) umgebaut und ich bin schockiert wie wenig plötzlich aus dem Ausgang kommt.

Ich komme mir etwas „vereimert“ vor, das man einen so kleinen Eingang an einem 17500er Filter baut. Da können wir noch Monate optimieren, am Ende versucht man ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr zu zwängen. Wäre interessant von anderen die geliterten Werte ihrer Biotec 36/140000 zu hören.

Ich glaube viel mehr kann man am Biotec jetzt nicht mehr optimieren und der Bitron würde wahrscheinlich nochmal Leistung reduzieren. Sieht nach einem neuen Anlauf im epischen Kampf um den perfekten Filter aus.

Aber so geht die Reise wenigstens weiter!


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2018)

Okay, dann hänge die kleine Pumpe (10000) an deiner Bitron .

Weniger Wasser = weniger Verlust ....und 1/3 Wasser über die UV reicht.


----------



## dizzzi (16. Okt. 2018)

Also irgendwie kommt mir das alles etwas zu viel nach verbastelt vor, bei dir. Ich habe sehr viel an Technik von O..e am Teich. In 3 Jahren musste ich nichts kleben oder „verbessern „. Bin gespannt was in den nächsten Jahren am Teich passiert. Aber manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## teichern (16. Okt. 2018)

Stimmt, aus heutiger Sicht würde ich von Anfang an mit einer knackig kurzen Leitung und vorzugsweise passenden zwei Kupplungen von der Pumpe zum Filter gehen. Wer das ohne viele Bögen und Winkel mit Rohrleitungen hinbekommen kann ist natürlich klar im Vorteil.

Die zwei Leitungen habe ich nur aus Neugier und weil ich die Schläuche sowieso hatte gebaut. Eigentlich ist der Biotec damit perfekt angeschlossen, nur hat sich dabei herausgestellt, der Eingang reduziert die Leistung deutlich. Bevor ich jetzt weiter versuche das Kamel durch den Filter zu zwengen, viele Jahre unnötig Pumpenleistung und Strom verschwende, oder den Filter auf halber Lunge fahre, überdenke ich das ganze nochmal neu.


----------



## teichern (16. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Okay, dann hänge die kleine Pumpe (10000) an deiner Bitron .
> 
> Weniger Wasser = weniger Verlust ....und 1/3 Wasser über die UV reicht.



Meinst Du die kleine Pumpe anstelle der 15000er an den Biotec? Bitron habe ich ja glücklicherweise nicht gekauft und die alte UVC passt nicht mehr dazwischen. Eigentlich hatte ich vor so, nur Biotec, über den Winter zu gehen, bzw. bis ich eine bessere Lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2018)

Nee, ich dachte letzter Stand;
Die 10ner läuft über den 36ger Filter und die 15ner über die UVC in den 140ger Filter.
Aber wenn du die UVC nicht mehr wechseln kannst, sticht es der Fliege nicht die Augen aus bzw macht den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## teichern (17. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Nee, ich dachte letzter Stand;
> Die 10ner läuft über den 36ger Filter und die 15ner über die UVC in den 140ger Filter.
> Aber wenn du die UVC nicht mehr wechseln kannst, sticht es der Fliege nicht die Augen aus bzw macht den Kohl nicht fett.



Sorry, der alte Biotec 18 läuft mit der 10er und der 140000er mit der 15er. Beide ohne UVC. Wenn ich die UVC noch dazwischen mache, kommt nur noch Luft raus!  Testweise hatte ich die TCM Pro Clear an einer der zwei Leitungen zum Biotec, aber die Kupplungen wollten nicht 100% dicht werden, schätze die Gewinde sind nicht ganz passend. Darum habe ich sie jetzt entfernt. Den 18er lasse ich nur noch bis die Temperaturen fallen dran, war ohnehin nur wegen der Strömung.

Übrigens gibt der O..se Support den Druckverlust mit ca. 20% an, was in meinem Fall noch 10.000l bedeuten würde (Schlauch in Höhe Biotec Eingang 13.000l - 20%). Aber ich messe das später mal genau. MIt Bitron schätze ich das aber noch höher ein, besonders mit der ganzen Bypasserei. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Verlust bei einem TF oder VF mit größerem Eingang so hoch ist, insbesondere mit Tauch UVC.  

Ganz glücklich bin ich ohne UVC nicht, denn wenn die Paddler in Winterruhe gehen sind sie natürlich anfälliger. Bei den wechselnden Temperaturen wäre ich glücklicher mit. Man könnte eine Tauch UVC in die Zeolithkammer legen, aber das ist auch wieder nur eine Notlösung. Also besser an einer ganzheitlichen Lösung arbeiten.


----------

